# 1965 Robin Hood Three Speed



## Momo (Feb 14, 2014)

I've had this bike for almost 25 years, but it's been in the shed for the last ten. Finally got it back on the road this week.












View attachment 137326






View attachment 137326


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

The three speeds always work with a little WD40.  I love to ride these in flat Illinois.


----------



## morton (Dec 22, 2014)

*23 inch frame?*

If so, they are not easy to find,  Looks like a nice "tall" bike.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 22, 2014)

One of the first bicycles that got me back into collecting was a 1950'ss fastback Robin Hood. Owned a few since, love those bikes!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 22, 2014)

Just sold an identical woman's version of that. If anyone is looking for tall frames I have some in Raleighs though.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 24, 2014)

sfhschwinn said:


> Just sold an identical woman's version of that. If anyone is looking for tall frames I have some in Raleighs though.




Do you have any men's 23" Raleigh frames?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 24, 2014)

wrongway- just sent you a pm about a 2 Raleighs I have


----------



## wrongway (May 20, 2015)

Hey, an old thread, I know, but I just picked up one of these last night! Now I have 4 of the 23" frame!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2015)

a sexy ride, and worth topping - looking forward to your photos...


----------



## how (Jun 10, 2015)

I just sold one, was a real cool color


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 12, 2015)

just picked up a Rudge 3 speed. Have to check the frame size but it may be a 23" and I think its a 1958 if I remember correctly. I am going to post it in the sale section tomorrow.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 12, 2015)

how said:


> I just sold one, was a real cool color



One of my neighbors bought the womans version of this same color and everything. they are nice riders


----------

